
Tree data structure – When was the last time you use this? - sbtmuller
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_(data_structure)
======
ssda12
In technical interviews.. check commonly asked problems here -
[https://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-
problems/](https://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-problems/)

